# Project 53 diamond tuck



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Here my current half project. Lol. It's a rear seat for a 53 bel air. Diamond tuck

Bare bones. A lot easier to start this way 



















Doing the lay out. Damn this is time consuming 










Finally all laid out time to sew


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Bottom part all diamond-up!! Now gotta lay out the back rest and stitch


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Here's a step by step of laying them out*

Step 1 cut material lol










Step 2 lay out the height of each diamond










Step 3 lay out the width of each diamond










Step 4 find the center of each diamond top to bottom that's for each side point


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Step 5 find the center point so you can find the points for top and bottom of each diamond*










Step 6 no line up and draw lines to start forming the diamond*










Step 7 finish drawing more lines to complete the diamonds. Now there are your diamonds!! Time to sew


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Here's what makes it all happen. Besides my foot and hands lol


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

Getting ready for the back rest rebuild. This is the way I learned to do it others may have different ways though but here's mine

Frame










Put a piece across the top band to keep the gapping the same across the top*










Cover all the springs next up










Now refoaming with a 1 inch thick piece*


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

All trimmed up now to get the sides all sewn on










This is gonna end up being the top band










This is it for the night kinda hard to get much done watching a 3 year old and 1.5 ye old lol.*


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

thats tight homie !! i got a 53 Belair that needs interior....SUBSCRIBED!!! :drama:


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

damn that looks real good bro


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

53BOMBA said:


> thats tight homie !! i got a 53 Belair that needs interior....SUBSCRIBED!!! :drama:


Bring your ranfla down here homie an ill hook that up for u. Thanks for the compliment!! I should finish tonight


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

STITCHxSPFFSP said:


> Here's what makes it all happen. Besides my foot and hands lol


Is there anything special about this machine or is it just a regular sewing maching?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*nice topic!!!*


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

fullsize67 said:


> Is there anything special about this machine or is it just a regular sewing maching?


It's a industrial sewing machine. A regular ol machine can't do what this does!!! A lot more power to go thru thick materials.


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

All done. Now I need a new project.*

It look crooked because it's just leaning against the garage


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

DANG ! that looks really good ...i need your talent !


----------



## STITCHxSPFFSP (May 29, 2012)

53BOMBA said:


> DANG ! that looks really good ...i need your talent !


Thanks a lot for the compliment!!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

GOT ANYMORE PICS OF SEWING THE SIDES ON? ANY TIPS OR TRICKS FOR A NEWBIE?


----------

